# Show me your Guinea Pig Houses



## Lucyad (18 November 2014)

My daughter would like 2 guinea pigs for her Christmas.  We used to keep chickens, but have given up for the time being due to fox problems.  Chickens were free range during the day (when they would get eaten by the fox, unfortunately), but we have a reasonably large fox-proof run, with chicken wire sides and roof, concrete found to prevent digging, and a shed which we converted to a chicken house.  The shed has thick EVA cow mat floor lining, a glass window, and a chicken size hatch that can be locked (as well as conventional door).  Of course shelves and perches are pretty redundant...

I wonder whether this could be converted into a set-up for the pigs.  maybe with the addition of some boxes of hay for them to snuggle into.

Alternatively, we could buy a hutch type thing, and put it in the hay shed (unheated, closed, has polycarbonate rooflights, no windows), or outside next to the stables, and have a separate small run on the lawn for them to go into during the day.  

She is going to want to bring them into the house to handle at times, so I also wondered about an indoors cage for times when she wants them indoors (basically so she isn't holding 2 pigs the whole time, and can put them down without loosing them!). 

What do you think is best?  How do you keep your guinea pigs?


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 November 2014)

I had two Brian and Bob who I looked after for someone who moved to Hong Kong, they lived indoors in a large cage, which had an undercover area for hiding and a shelf they could sit on, as they were used to living indoors I kept them that way they also had a large metal run outside with plastic box full of hay they could hide in.

Unfortunately I lost Brian after about two years so Bob was alone shortly afterwards we moved house and he came with us, we have been here 3 years and in that time as he was alone he kind of became a sofa addict, he loved being wrapped up in a fleece blanket and being in the lounge with us, my dog Winnie and he would often be seen snuggling up together, I loved having him indoors he was very vocal and would squeak and whistle whenever he saw us, I often put him in the kitchen infront of the aga where the dog lies and he loved it, both would sit munching carrots and snuggle up in the winter, he was a total joy to have and I am gutted to say after 5 years of having him he died in my arms last Tuesday at the grand old age of 7.

I never ever thought such a tiny animal would have such an effect on me and I was heartbroken, tears are streaming down my eyes now typing this, If I were you I would have them indoors they love the warmth and I think they get so much more attention that way you will all be much closer to them, they are amazing little things and I hope they give you as much joy as Bob gave me.

Sorry just wanted to say he went out all day in the summer in his run on grass,and he had a box for shelter with hay in, in the winter he went out for short periods unless it was freezing cold, he loved eating the lavender and the mint that grew in my garden I would pick him some everyday, he also loved dandilion leaves and the flowers. God I went on a bit sorry !


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 November 2014)

I agree, they are so much fun to have indoors and not smelly if you clean them regularly..if they are outdoors there is a danger that they will be a chore rather than a pleasure..who wants  to go out into the cold to,-play with pigs? they are also more delicate than rabbits and don't thrive with extremes of temperature.... I had guinea pigs for years and always kept them indoors.. they were more entertaining that the tv!!!!!!  its nice for them to go outside in the summer and graze on grass (which was my pigs absolute favourite) I used to cut grass for them in the winter and put in their cage and they used to call out as soon as I opened the kitchen door ..they are lovely little pets.. we must see piccies once you get them..


----------



## dollyanna (18 November 2014)

When I was a child our piggies had a big 3 storey hutch that my dad built from an old cupboard, and a huge run for during the day, with a small hutch at the end with hay in so they could hide away if they wanted. They did stay out all year but were wrapped up well in the wet and cold, and had plenty of hay to snuggle into.
As they got older they came indoors for the winter nights - out every day as they had the little hutch built into the run. Then gradually they became more like house pigs - still went out all day but at night they came and ran freely around the house. They taught themselves to go into the downstairs bathroom to toilet - we soon put a small cardboard box there for them to use. When we lost the old boy and I just had the one she lived in an indoor run under the kitchen worktop at night, and came out to play all evening. She used to love doing laps of the house through the split doors! I loved having them in the house, they are so chatty and good company.
I think your chicken run and shed sounds great for the summer months, and you could build tunnels and hills for them to run around and enrich it a bit. You can get some lovely indoor cages now for the winter (or just for the evenings so they can socialise with you) - have a look at http://www.candcguineapigcages.co.uk/ for something a bit different and more flexible. My cousin has her piggies indoors in these, and has made runs and levels for them over the years so they have a whole indoor playground!


----------



## Nudibranch (18 November 2014)

Your shed set up sounds ideal! A nice shavings bed, and then some snuggly boxes of hay and tubes to play in. Then an indoor cage for winter or evening time. As others have said, they don't smell much at all and their little chuckles and whistles are lovely. Personally I hate hutches unless they're the kind with a grazing run underneath. You could always have a little ark for summer grazing as well as the shed/indoor cage combo! Remember they like to graze grass or hay all day and they need access to greens as they can't make their own vitamin c.
Sounds like your guineas will have a lovely home though. This thread has made me want to get some more - haven't kept them since I was a child but they are great pets.


----------



## Echo24 (19 November 2014)

Pinkvboots that is exactly like me! I lost my piggie at the grand age of 7 and was devastated! My neighbours now have guinea pigs and I hear them squeak whenever I come home from work!


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 November 2014)

Echo24 said:



			Pinkvboots that is exactly like me! I lost my piggie at the grand age of 7 and was devastated! My neighbours now have guinea pigs and I hear them squeak whenever I come home from work!
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry you lost your piggie I wont get another I don't think I will ever find another one like Bob he had such a character I am just glad I was given the chance to look after him, I often think about feeding him or putting him out then remember his gone its horrible.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 November 2014)

Lucyad where do you live I have a lovely indoor cage for them your quite welcome to it, its pink so perfect for little girls


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 November 2014)

Pinkyboots, so sorry to hear about Bob, he sounds like my Billybob. He used to sleep with my dog when he got older. My guinea pigs are always kept outdoors and free range. I think the dogs and cats we've had, have kept them safe from preditors and often, on a sunny day, I'm see them lying together in a sunny spot in the garden. When the temperatures drop, the hutch is kept well insulated and has a deep chopped straw bed. I also put in heat pads which last 10 hours. 
 I grow herbs for them and they love dandelions, hawthorn, with the spikey bits taken off, and corn on the cob. They are amazing, chatty, gentle animals and surprisingly hardy.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 November 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Pinkyboots, so sorry to hear about Bob, he sounds like my Billybob. He used to sleep with my dog when he got older. My guinea pigs are always kept outdoors and free range. I think the dogs and cats we've had, have kept them safe from preditors and often, on a sunny day, I'm see them lying together in a sunny spot in the garden. When the temperatures drop, the hutch is kept well insulated and has a deep chopped straw bed. I also put in heat pads which last 10 hours. 
 I grow herbs for them and they love dandelions, hawthorn, with the spikey bits taken off, and corn on the cob. They are amazing, chatty, gentle animals and surprisingly hardy.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you x your guinea pigs sound like they have a lovely life, I only kept the two I had indoors as the friend that had them for two years previous had them inside, I just thought it had been quite a time for me to them change it, I am sure they much prefer being outside they snuggle up to keep warm, although when Bob ended up being alone I think he quite liked the warmth of the dog to snuggle up to


----------



## Lucyad (19 November 2014)

Thank everyone!  Sounds like they would be a good pet for her then.  I would get two, so they had company.  I will definitely get some indoor accommodation for them as an alternative to living outside all of the time then - modifications to the chicken shed, and an indoor house.  

I have checked the C&C website, but they don't have roofs?  It would be nice to have somewhere enclosed for them indoors I think, in case the car decides that they are edible (dog will be OK, GSD with no prey drive).

Those with outside free range pigs, do they put themselves to bed, or are they just free range during the day?

And the heat-pads - are these the microwavable ones?

Pinkyboots, I am in Glasgow, so quite far away from you but thank you for the kind and generous offer.


----------



## dollyanna (19 November 2014)

You can get roofs for the C&C ;-) You can order them as an extra or I think they come with a complete setup if you tick the right box? But you just need a few more panels and clips to make the roof anyway. That's the joy of it, you can make whatever you like - google images for c&c and you will see some fairly amazing setups!


----------



## Enfys (11 December 2014)

I would definitely get 2, they are sociable little bods and although they can, and do, enjoy human company we can only spend a fraction of a day with them. 

Personally, I would go for the shed accommodation, with a safe bedroom. Rats like guinea pigs, and can, and will, kill them   so any living space MUST be rat proof. 

I breed giggly pigs, generally they are in large hutches or runs, but currently, due to a house move to somewhere with no sheds at the moment, my lot are residing in my trailer! They have massive pile of hay and a box, but they do their own thing, I imagine they all bundle up, but it is impossible to sneak up on a guinea pig so the moment they hear me there are a dozen at the door oinking at me. 

Spot the ginger rump half way up the hay pile


----------



## tabithakat64 (11 December 2014)

Mine are in our unused garage for the winter underneath the windows so there is natural light, in their large hutch with attached large run.

The hutch is a pita though as I can't easily reach right to the back.

The bunnies are just about to move into our renovated coal house with new extra large run.


----------

